# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Official 2013/2014 Hunting Thread

## jllundqu

Is there a greater expression of rugged individualism and self sufficiency than heading off into the woods (either solo or with 'your tribe') and take down a buck...  not for a trophy, but for the meat, the hide, the antlers, and as much of the deer as can be used.  I am never more connected with my ancestors and mother Earth than when I hunt.  It is primal at its core.  It is ceremonial and beautiful.  It is a skill that all men should possess.  It brings together my family as well as my community.  The meat I return with feeds us and our neighbors for a long time.  My wife tans the hide and makes bags, pouches, vests, from the skin.  The antlers serve as great fire tenders and centerpieces.  It marks the changing of the seasons for us and gives us a connection to nature that many people only talk and write about.




> For 2 million years we were hunters; for 10,000 years we were farmers; for the last 100 years we have been trying to deny it all.  Stephen Budiansky, The Covenant of the Wild


I drew Mule Deer in Zone 30a (Arizona down near Dos Cabezas Mountain Range North of Douglas).  Hunt is from 11-15 thru 11-21.

Wish me luck!  I'll post pics when I'm back.

----------


## jllundqu

If you can't tell, I'm just a little excited.

----------


## Tod

So far this year I've had two squirrel dinners....

----------


## Nateman15

We've been pounding the waterfowl here in Kansas!

----------


## oyarde

> We've been pounding the waterfowl here in Kansas!


Mallards ?

----------


## Origanalist

Good luck!

----------


## 69360

I learned to shoot as a kid and can hunt. If shtf and I needed to hunt I'm capable of it. I just don't enjoy it as a sport.

----------


## tod evans

I tend to stay out of the woods during season, the Ozarks are inundated with city folk looking for trophies.

----------


## Natural Citizen

What's the farthest anyone has ever carried their deer? For me, it was probably a hundred and fifty yards or so. Not far, I know, but uphill in the blue ridge mountains so that was some work. My legs were burning when I got to the top.

----------


## 69360

> I tend to stay out of the woods during season, the Ozarks are inundated with city folk looking for trophies.


Same here. All day long I can hear shots in the woods out back. 

I think somebody hit a pine tree about 50 feet from the house with a stray. The top few feet were taken off today with no other logical explanation, clear blue skies and no wind. I recall hearing a loud shot before I noticed it.

----------

